# Best Timeshare Magazines & Books



## Zephyr88 (Nov 28, 2013)

I recently inherited two timeshare weeks and would like to learn more about timesharing.  Can some of you veterans please recommend some of the better timeshare magazines and books for new timeshare owners?  Thanks!


----------



## Patri (Nov 28, 2013)

TUG is better than any other source. People are honest and experienced. Stick around and read here for months. If you need advice on how to use those weeks, just ask. Timesharing is a great way to vacation, but you have to be savvy. TUGGERS are the best.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2013)

this will get you started:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/introduction-to-timeshares-and-timesharing.html


----------



## theo (Nov 29, 2013)

*More details necessary...*



Patri said:


> TUG is better than any other source. People are honest and experienced. Stick around and read here for months. If you need advice on how to use those weeks, just ask. Timesharing is a great way to vacation, but you have to be savvy. TUGGERS are the best.



Good advice. I agree wholeheartedly that there is more knowledge and experience to be mined from these TUG forums than can be found within any book (or within any combination of books). Moreover, the discussions here reflect current information and experiences --- not just yesterday's news. It will (IMnsHO) likely take the OP a few months of focus and effort to peruse and digest a sufficient amount of TUG information to build a solid knowledge base, but the info is right here for absorption and application.

That much being said, OP will first need to clearly identify and fully understand exactly what it is owned (...if it's not too late to just decline the inheritance entirely, if that would actually be OP preference). There are many possibilities --- Points only (if so, in whose particular system)? Right to Use or deeded ownership? (if RTU, when does RTU expire?) Fixed weeks or "floating" weeks? (if fixed, when? if floating, under what reservation  restrictions / blackout periods?).

I very definitely would *not* recommend the IDG book "Timeshare Vacations for Dummies", written by self-anointed "guru" Lisa Ann Schreier (...a former timeshare developer saleswoman). Perusing through that book a few years ago, I personally found it to be woefully incomplete even then, as well as quite superficial and already largely obsolete in its' details and content. That book would be absolutely *useless* to the OP in learning any relevant  and /or important details regarding whatever it is that OP has apparently inherited.

Personally, I also don't think much of the magazine _Timesharing Today_, although I have long maintained a subscription (...largely for the amusement factor; I won't be renewing again when renewal comes up next). That publication is noteworthy as a timeshare owner "whining and complaining board" and is largely an ad mechanism for overpriced resales. Otherwise, it's sadly lacking on much in terms of hard facts or useful information. It too would be useless to the OP in learning usage details of the OP's specific inheritance.

IMnsHO, you just can't beat the TUG forums for all the useful info anyone could possibly want (...or digest). If OP asks specific questions about the (as yet unidentified) timeshare ownership, OP will likely get well informed and accurate answers from knowledgeable and helpful people with directly applicable experience. 
So ask away, OP --- and good luck!


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 29, 2013)

Zephyr88 said:


> I recently inherited two timeshare weeks and would like to learn more about timesharing.




Well, since you're new at this, the biggest thing to watch out for that has been emphasized repeatedly on these boards and elsewhere is the many scams - particularly the resale/rental scams.

If anyone phones, e-mails, or snail mails you with an offer that seems too good to be true, be very suspicious.  It usually only takes a minute or less to really think about the offer to realize it's a scam.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 29, 2013)

Zephyr88 said:


> I recently inherited two timeshare weeks and would like to learn more about timesharing. Can some of you veterans please recommend some of the better timeshare magazines and books for new timeshare owners? Thanks!



If the estate hasn't closed you might want to accelerate your education before the units are transferred to your name 

Add the name of the resorts to your profile and you might get specific advice on your (potential) properties


----------



## Zephyr88 (Nov 29, 2013)

THANK YOU for all the helpful replies... Much appreciated!

I have subscribed to TimeSharing Today, and I did read a copy of "Timeshare Vacations for Dummies" from the library.  The information in Schreier's book seemed very dated (published 2005).  Online forums seem to provide the most up-to-date info. 

I would not have purchased the timeshares myself, but since both of the deeded weeks are already paid for and up-to-date on all fees, I think I'll keep them.  Both are operated by DRI... one is an oceanfront floating week in Kauai and one is a floating week in San Diego.  And both have Premier trading power with Interval.

I guess my biggest concern is with DRI.  Are they as trust worthy as Marriott or Disney?  A few years ago, DRI bought the rights to the Kauai timeshare and instigated a hefty special assessment fee for water damage repairs.  And I'm concerned that they might do something similar to the San Diego timeshare since they recently acquired it as well.  Any thoughts about DRI??


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 29, 2013)

I do believe inheriting is the only way the recipient can receive the DRI internal exchange privileges that lapse on resale.

The DRI developed resorts are at par with the brands you listed, they have been aggressive in purchasing distressed HOA's with the intent of upgrading the units and upselling the owners to a DRI membership -  Those improvements seem to be funded by aggressive maintenance fee increases  not special assessments  (it has been alleged by the DRI faithful, they are a loyal group that the acquired resorts were neglected as the prior management companies failed and the expenditures are necessary

You should focus your reading here: *Diamond Resorts International - DRI* Discussions about Diamond Resorts and DRI

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=59

The DRI sub forum is relatively new, there was considerable discussion on the special assessment in Tug

http://tug2.net/googlesearchresults.html?cx=partner-pub-5638140788811827%3A1880241595&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=dri+kuai+special+assesment&sa=Search

My recollection was some type of dispute in the assessment of the fees to the Kauai owners and/or the "Hawaii Collection " owners, . . . . 

Not my brand


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 29, 2013)

*Point at Poipu*



Zephyr88 said:


> ....both of the deeded weeks are already paid for and up-to-date on all fees, I think I'll keep them.



It is good that you know about the Point at Poipu water-intrusion special assessment.  Some owners coughed up the entire $6k and some paid it in installments.  Since you are aware of the SA, then I would surmise that you have confirmed that the SA was paid in full.


----------



## theo (Nov 29, 2013)

*A suggestion...*



Zephyr88 said:


> <snip> I guess my biggest concern is with DRI.  Are they as trust worthy as   Marriott or Disney?  A few years ago, DRI bought the rights to the Kauai timeshare and instigated a hefty special assessment fee for water damage repairs.  And I'm concerned that they might do something similar to the San Diego timeshare since they recently acquired it as well.  Any thoughts about DRI??



Personally, I have no direct knowledge or experience whatsoever regarding DRI or its' ancillary "The Club", but I'll make a suggestion nonetheless...

Your initial post subject line makes no mention of DRI, whose name does not actually surface at all until later in this thread --- and even then not  in any post's subject line. As a result, the specificity of your DRI inquiry is somewhat "buried" here within in this "Newbies Help" forum thread and consequently, your DRI inquiry could easily be (i.e., surely will be) entirely missed by many people with direct DRI familiarity and experience.

My suggestion would be to go over to the "All Other Timeshare Systems" forum and start a brand new thread within the DRI sub-forum (...and maybe mention the actual resort names too) in the subject line. That will get your inquiry much broader subject-specific exposure and will greatly increase the likelihood of some DRI-knowledgeable folks actually seeing (and hopefully then responding to) your DRI-specific inquiry.

If moderators end up moving this thread over to the DRI forum on their own, you might then still want to change the subject line away from "Timeshare books and magazines", so that the actual DRI-specific nature of your underlying inquiry is more readily evident and more easily noticed by folks over in that DRI forum.

Just a thought and observation, to adopt or ignore as you may see fit...


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 29, 2013)

Or ask the Moderator to move the thread to avoid duplication


----------



## Zephyr88 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks again!  Will start a thread in the DRI forum.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 30, 2013)

*DRI works for some and not as much for others*

I am a DRI owner, but I am in the Club with points. I am not a deeded weeks owner like you.  I want you to know that any timeshare can ask for a special assessment in any year if there is a need for it. This is not unusual.  DRI had that special assessment because it was needed.  It was definitely a need and not a want.  No one can guarantee if they are going to have another one..  However, it would seem with all of the work going into that resort now there should be no need to for another special assessment for a while. 

You have a deeded week. I suggest that you do not trade it for points and just use the exchange companies like Interval International or RCI if you want to go to go to another destination outside of your timeshares. 

I say all of this having been satisfied with my DRI membership. DRI seems to be fine, but your biggest concern will be availability if you don't book early and rising maintenance fees. However, this is not a concern unique to DRI. 

Learn more so that you can truly enjoy your timeshare. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 30, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> I want you to know that any timeshare can ask for a special assessment in any year if there is a need for it. This is not unusual.  DRI had that special assessment because it was needed.  It was definitely a need and not a want.  No one can guarantee if they are going to have another one..  However, it would seem with all of the work going into that resort now there should be no need to for another special assessment for a while.



I agree that the special assessment was needed. Sunterra was letting the Point at Poipu get run down before DRI took over. A good management company will put enough into the reserves to cover all but the biggest problems, and the water intrusion was a really big problem.



csalter2 said:


> You have a deeded week. I suggest that you do not trade it for points and just use the exchange companies like Interval International or RCI if you want to go to go to another destination outside of your timeshares.



I also agree that you should not trade a deeded week for points in a collection trust. If you have a deeded week at the Point at Poipu and book a year in advance, you can usually get an oceanfront unit. The maintenance fees for a deeded week are about $1400/year. If DRI talked you into trading the deeded week for points, they probably wouldn't give you enough points to book an oceanfront unit. Even if you did have enough points for ocean front, you'd have to pay about $2400/year.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, Carlito and Art.

I definitely plan to keep the deeds, and do any trading through Interval.

And I am glad that DRI is keeping up the properties.  But I'm not pleased with their highly aggressive way of doing business, and little regard for in put from owners...


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Resorts/dp/B00BFXQRUI


 IMHO he acts as if the units are his, not properties he is managing for other owners he overcharged for them


----------



## artringwald (Dec 3, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Resorts/dp/B00BFXQRUI
> 
> 
> IMHO he acts as if the units are his, not properties he is managing for other owners he overcharged for them



For hired help, he does have a pretty big ego.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Dec 3, 2013)

The upside to The Boss's ego is that he definitely wants to succeed.  So he'll keep the resorts he manages in good repair... at the owners' expense of course.


----------

